# gaseosa, gaseoso - soft drink



## Weevil

cuál es la traducción para "gaseosa" (como Coca cola o Pepsi)


----------



## Bocha

puede ser soda o pop soda


----------



## robjh22

I have a hilarious story about my misguided effort to use "gaseosa" in a conversation with a young Mexican secretary in our office, but I don't suppose this is the place to tell it.

Oh well.

Yes, "soda" is the translation.


----------



## Emilu

We are dying to know Robjh22...do tell....


----------



## Weevil

Thanks Bocha & robjh22.


----------



## Yerok

Well, soda is understood in all parts of the U.S., however here and in many other parts of the U.S., we use the word "pop'' alone. Also, in places like Texas (As I'm sure Robjh knows), they use "coke" to describe all kinds of soda pop.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

I thought _*coke*_ was undestrood all over the States... so, _*soda*_ is more common?

Greetings,


----------



## Yerok

Soda is most common, then pop, and lastly, coke. Everyone in the states knows what Coca-cola is, and we often call it coke. However, when referring to gaseosa in general, we usually use soda or pop. i.e. If you said "I would like a coke please," in Montana, you would get a coke. We would not ask, "What kind of coke would you like?" (Unless we were referring to diet coke  )


----------



## ghoti

Coke is "gaseosa," but doesn't that word translate to "carbonated"?

And in New England, we used to call soda "tonic." That drove my English teacher nuts. "Tonic is what you take when you are ill" (note: not "sick"--New Englanders can/could get verrrrry particular).


----------



## robjh22

Okay, my gaseosa story is this: I wanted to offer the secretary a carbonated beverage of her choise. I had learned the word "gaseosa" from Selecciones del Reader's Digest, and so I said:

"Te gustaría una gaseosa?"

"Una _que_??

"Pues, una gaseosa, sabes, es una bebida."

[Ella, _sotto voce_] Sí, pero ... es una bebida que te dé ... gaz?"

Apparently one does not say "gaseosa" in Mexico.


----------



## elbeto

Hi, robjh,


robjh22 said:


> Apparently one does not say "gaseosa" in Mexico.


Nop. _Refresco_ it is. But _soda_ is also used in some regions up north.


----------



## ghoti

robjh22 said:


> Okay, my gaseosa story is this: I wanted to offer the secretary a carbonated beverage of her choise. I had learned the word "gaseosa" from Selecciones del Reader's Digest, and so I said:
> 
> "Te gustaría una gaseosa?"
> 
> "Una _que_??
> 
> "Pues, una gaseosa, sabes, es una bebida."
> 
> [Ella, _sotto voce_] Sí, pero ... es una bebida que te dé ... gaz?"
> 
> Apparently one does not say "gaseosa" in Mexico.


 
Thanks. Funny story. We really were waiting to know!


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
the equivalent of 'gaseous' in physics would also be
'gaseoso'?


----------



## sudexpress

Yes Bonjules.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

I wanted to know if I could translate soda for "gaseosa" (which is the common -and only- term we use in Colombia) for an international magazine. Now I know thanks to Rob that Mexican readers would ask if it's a "bebida que te dé gaz?"  I'll go for 'refresco' then.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Evita:

Lo que veo es que si usás solamente la palabra "refresco" tampoco se entendería en algunos países. Por ejemplo, en Centroamérica, un refresco puede referirse a cualquier tipo de bebida fría y no necesariamente a una "gaseosa". Por acá, también la palabra usada es "gaseosa" o "soda". 

Si tu traducción va dirigida de manera exclusiva a México, entonces indudablemente y sin discusión, sería "refresco" el vocablo indicado.

En fin, para que tengás una mejor perspectiva y a manera de sugerencia, ¿porqué no abrís un hilo en el Foro de Sólo Español preguntando cuál es el término que se usa en los diferentes países latinoamericanos: soda, gaseosa, refresco, o cualquier otro? 

Saludes.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Gracias, lo haré (si encuentro el foro).


----------



## elbeto

Bebida de agua carbonatada y saborizada.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

elbeto said:


> Bebida de agua carbonatada y saborizada.



¿Realmente lo pedirías así en un restaurante (esperando que te digan cuáles son los que tienen)?

Ah, y lo que tú describes acá es "gaseosa"


----------



## El intérprete

Hola a todos.  Esta noche fui a KFC aquí en Santiago y el cajero me preguntó qué gaseoso deseaba.  Se refería a las bebidas como Pepsi.  Mi pregunta es, ¿la palabra _gaseoso _se usa en otros países como sinónimo de _bebida_, _refresco_?   No recuerdo haberla oído en España.

Tal vez esta pregunta pertenezca en el foro cultural.


----------



## la zarzamora

El intérprete said:


> Hola a todos. Esta noche fui a KFC aquí en Santiago y el cajero me preguntó qué gaseoso deseaba. Se refería a las bebidas como Pepsi. Mi pregunta es, ¿la palabra _gaseoso _se usa en otros países como sinónimo de _bebida_, _refresco_? No recuerdo haberla oído en España.
> 
> Tal vez esta pregunta pertenezca en el foro cultural.


 
En Argentina decimos "gaseosa".


----------



## El intérprete

la zarzamora said:


> En Argentina decimos "gaseosa".



A ver, quizás fue eso lo que dijo.  Voy a preguntar.


----------



## noroeme

En Colombia también decimos "gaseosa".


----------



## noroeme

Se refiere obviamente a las bebidas con gas.. las demás son bebidas o refrescos, como dices.


----------



## yodired

En Venezuela decimos simplemente "Bebida"


----------



## la zarzamora

noroeme said:


> Se refiere obviamente a las bebidas con gas.. las demás son bebidas o refrescos, como dices.


 
Pero en España creo que a las gaseosas les dicen refrescos.


----------



## zumac

En México se solía decir gaseosa, pero eso fué hace más de 30-40 años. Ahora se dice refresco, y nadie dice gaseosa.

En el norte de México, algunos dicen "soda."

Saludos.


----------



## El intérprete

zumac said:


> En México se solía decir gaseosa, pero eso fué fue hace más de 30-40 años. Ahora se dice refresco, y nadie dice gaseosa.
> 
> En el norte de México, algunos dicen "soda."
> 
> Saludos.



Qué interesante.  No lo sabía.  Parece que esta es una diferencia entre el español mexicano y el español chileno.  Generalmente me parecen similares.  No estoy seguro, pero que yo sepa, _soda _se puede decir aquí también, aunque no es común.


----------



## Kraken

En España a la gaseosa se le llama gaseosa, que es un tipo de bebida edulcorada y con gas, pero casi sin sabor. Se usa mayormente para mezclar con vino y hacer una bebida con menos alcohol y más refrescante.
Aquí a las bebidas gaseosas se les llama comúnmente "refrescos", aunque también hay refrescos sin gas.


----------



## didakticos

En Costa Rica se le llaman *refrescos* a las bebidas _*gaseosas*_. Se le llama _frescos_ a las bebidas hechas con frutas, pero sin gas.

Hasta donde yo sé, en Guatemala se le dice *agua* a las _*gaseosas*_ o refrescos. Al agua "normal" se le llamaba _agua pura_. Esto me dio muchos problemas cuando viví por allá hará unos 25 años.

¡Saludos!


----------



## El intérprete

la zarzamora said:


> Pero en España creo que a las gaseosas * se *les dicen refrescos.





			
				didakticos said:
			
		

> En Costa Rica se le *  les* llaman *refrescos* a las bebidas _*gaseosas*_. Se le  *les* llama*n* _frescos_ a las bebidas hechas con frutas, pero sin gas.
> 
> Hasta donde yo sé, en Guatemala se le dice *agua* a las _*gaseosas*_ o refrescos.



Eso de España, Costa Rica y Guatemala es curioso también.  ¿Son correctas mis correcciones?


----------



## yodired

En Venezuelaun refresco o más coloquialmente, fresco, es la bebida gaseosa con sabores, como coca-cola, pepsi, etc.

No se le dice a nada "gaseosa".

Las sodas son bebidas que tienen gas, pero no tienen sabor como los refrescos. A mí no me gustan las sodas.

Y cuando llegas a un restaurant, nadie te va a preguntar "¿qué gaseosa quieres, o qué refresco quieres?" sino, ¿qué quiere de tomar?


----------



## Kraken

El intérprete said:


> Eso de España, Costa Rica y Guatemala es curioso también.  ¿Son correctas mis correcciones?



Lo siento amiguete, hoy pintan bastos... 

Puedes decir "les llaman" o "se les llama", pero no "se les llaman".
Y lo mismo con "dicen", claro


----------



## didakticos

Kraken said:


> Lo siento amiguete, hoy pintan bastos...
> 
> Puedes decir "les llaman" o "se les llama", pero no "se les llaman".
> Y lo mismo con "dicen", claro


 
¡Muchísimas gracias Kraken! Por un momento tuve mis dudas acerca de la validez de las correcciones.


----------



## El intérprete

Kraken said:


> Lo siento amiguete, hoy pintan bastos...
> 
> Puedes decir "les llaman" o "se les llama", pero no "se les llaman".
> Y lo mismo con "dicen", claro



Muchas gracias, no estaba seguro.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

didakticos said:


> En Costa Rica se le llaman *refrescos* a las bebidas _*gaseosas*_. Se le llama _frescos_ a las bebidas hechas con frutas, pero sin gas.
> 
> Hasta donde yo sé, en Guatemala se le dice *agua* a las _*gaseosas*_ o refrescos. Al agua "normal" se le llamaba _agua pura_. Esto me dio muchos problemas cuando viví por allá hará unos 25 años.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Más sobre los usos en Guatemala en este post.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá decimos *soda*
LugarNombre comúnNombre legal
Argentina_Gaseosa_._Bebida sin alcohol gasificada_.
Bolivia_Gaseosa_, comúnmente llamada _soda_, en el occidente se acostumbra a llamarle _refresco_._Bebida gasificada_, _bebida analcohólica con gas_
Chile_Bebida_._Bebida de fantasía_.
Colombia_Gaseosa_.
Cuba_Refresco._
Ecuador_Cola_._Bebida gaseosa_.
El Salvador_Gaseosa_.
España_Refresco_.
Guatemala_Gaseosa_ o _agua_._Bebida no alcohólica_
MéxicoGeneralmente _refresco_, a veces _gaseosa_ y en el norte del país se le llama _soda_.
Panamá_Soda_._Bebida gasificada_
Paraguay_Gaseosa_.
Perú_Gaseosa_.
Uruguay_Refresco_.
Venezuela_Refresco_._Bebidas refrescantes carbonatadas_.
República Dominicana_Refresco_.
*Un refresco en Panamá incluye una chicha (bebida echa de frutas naturales) o cualquier otro tipo de bebida para refrescarse por la calor....*
Espero esto te ayude,


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico a las gaseosas le decimos refrescos. A los que no son gaseosos le decimos "refrescos naturales".


----------



## la zarzamora

Kraken said:


> En España a la gaseosa se le llama gaseosa, que es un tipo de bebida edulcorada y con gas, pero casi sin sabor. Se usa mayormente para mezclar con vino y hacer una bebida con menos alcohol y más refrescante.
> Aquí a las bebidas gaseosas se les llama comúnmente "refrescos", aunque también hay refrescos sin gas.


 
Si te refieres al tinto de verano, siempre escuché "casera" no "gaseosa".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Observaciones tomadas del hilo cuyo enlace di en mi mensaje #12 más arriba, y de aquí:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1019628&highlight=gaseosa



Mirlo said:


> En Pananá decimos *soda*
> LugarNombre comúnNombre legal
> Argentina_Gaseosa_._Bebida sin alcohol gasificada_.
> Bolivia_Gaseosa_, comúnmente llamada _soda_, en el occidente se acostumbra a llamarle _refresco_._Bebida gasificada_, _bebida analcohólica con gas_
> Chile_Bebida_._Bebida de fantasía (no se usa)_.Gaseosa.
> Colombia_Gaseosa_.
> Cuba_Refresco._
> Ecuador_Cola_._Bebida gaseosa_.
> El Salvador_Gaseosa_. O soda.
> España_Refresco_.
> Guatemala_Gaseosa_ o _agua_._Bebida no alcohólica_
> MéxicoGeneralmente _refresco_, a veces _gaseosa_ (¡cuidado! parece que tiene otro significado) y en el norte del país se le llama _soda_.Gaseosa NO.
> Panamá_Soda_._Bebida gasificada_
> Paraguay_Gaseosa_.
> Perú_Gaseosa_.
> Puerto Rico. Refresco, soda.
> Uruguay_Refresco_.
> Venezuela_Refresco_._Bebidas refrescantes carbonatadas_.
> República Dominicana_Refresco_.
> 
> Espero esto te ayude,


----------



## Kraken

la zarzamora said:


> Si te refieres al tinto de verano, siempre escuché "casera" no "gaseosa".



"La Casera" es una marca de gaseosa. Ha habido muchas otras marcas ("La Revoltosa", "La Pitusa", etc..), pero "La Casera" existe aún.
La expresión "tinto de verano" se viene usando de unos años para acá, y creo (no estoy seguro) que la acuñó cierta marca de gaseosas para hacer promoción de su bebida.


----------



## la zarzamora

Kraken said:


> "La Casera" es una marca de gaseosa. Ha habido muchas otras marcas ("La Revoltosa", "La Pitusa", etc..), pero "La Casera" existe aún.
> La expresión "tinto de verano" se viene usando de unos años para acá, y creo (no estoy seguro) que la acuñó cierta marca de gaseosas para hacer promoción de su bebida.


 
Ya sé que es una marca. A lo que me refería es que la gente dice "casera" para referirse a la bebida que mencionabas. Es obvio que quedó por la marca, pero siempre lo oí así. Ej.: un extranjero en España pregunta: "¿qué estás tomando?", y el español le contesta: "tinto de verano", "¿qué es eso?", "vino tinto con casera".


----------



## Kraken

No cambiarás nunca. 
Repito, en España a la gaseosa se le llama gaseosa. Alguno habrá que lo llame casera, que no te digo que no lo haya, pero no es lo general.

Pero claro, qué va a saber un español de lo que se dice en España?


----------



## Robbie168

El intérprete said:


> Qué interesante. No lo sabía. Parece que esta es una diferencia entre el español mexicano y el español chileno. Generalmente me parecen similares. No estoy seguro, pero que yo sepa, _soda _se puede decir aquí también, aunque no es común.


 
I would say that they are a bit different from each other. I have Chilean friends and I understand many of the things they say and some others I definitely have needed to ask.

By the way! I have not heard "gaseosa" being said in Mexico (not that I can remember at least).

Here it is common to hear "refresco" or "bebida".

Regards,


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Above, you'll find a story that shows why you shouldn't use "gaseosa" in Mexico...


----------



## Mirlo

Oldy Nuts said:


> Observaciones tomadas del hilo cuyo enlace di en mi mensaje #12 más arriba, y de aquí:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1019628&highlight=gaseosa


 
Depende del lugar en ciertas partes de México entienden "gaseosas". Ejemplo:

*gaseosas* bebidas, *México* - [ Translate this page ] Zapopan. region: Jalisco | más info. 10. Pepsi *México*. Bebida *gaseosa* sabor cola. Secciones de música, cine, deportes, promociones y descargas. más info *...*


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Leíste la anécdota? Pregunto porque en tu cita la palabra "gaseosa" se está usando en la descripción de un producto específico; no es una persona pidiendo una gaseosa en un restaurante...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Una anécdota acerca del uso en México:

Estaba en León Guanajuato y sabía que no podía pedir "un agua" en México porque no me iban a entender, así que opté por una palabra que me pareció más entendible: "gaseosa". Ante la expresión de "¿que-quiere-este-bicho-raro?" de la cajera del famoso restaurante de los arcos, opté por la que me pareció aún más universal: "soda". Aún nada... ya de cansado, le dije "una Coca-Cola" (que despues del "OK" es la segunda palabra más pronunciada del mundo), y ahí sí me entendió. 

No fue sino hasta después que recordé que la palabra más indicada por aquellos lares es "refresco", y ya no tuve problemas de ahí en adelante.

Saludos.


----------



## Mirlo

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Leíste la anécdota? Pregunto porque en tu cita la palabra "gaseosa" se está usando en la descripción de un producto específico; no es una persona pidiendo una gaseosa en un restaurante...


 
A lo mejor debí haber sido mas específica, creo que es en Jalisco, mexico:
Guadalajara, *Jalisco*, *México*. Posts: 378. Thanks: 0 *...* *Soda/*Gaseosa* - refreso cualquier *...*

Pero comprendo lo que dices, es que no quería limitarlo porque Mexico es un país bien grande...

Saludos,


----------



## loladamore

Conozco a gente grande en México (de más de 60 años) que aún habla de "gaseosas". Por lo general, sin embargo, se habla de refrescos, y es muy común coloquialmente llamarles *chescos*. Además, como alguién señaló en el otro hilo, parece ser bastante extendido hablar de "coca de sabor" para referirse a un refresco/soda/gaseosa que no es coca cola, pero que si es una bebida gasificada/carbonatada. La marca comercial sustituye a la palabra que denota el producto (como kleenex) pero para referirse a otros productos similares.

Saludos.


----------



## Kraken

Gracias por la palabra "chescos", creo haberla oído alguna vez en una canción de Molotov y no había caído en la cuenta hasta ahora.


----------



## Robbie168

Mirlo said:


> Depende del lugar en ciertas partes de México entienden "gaseosas". Ejemplo:
> 
> *gaseosas* bebidas, *México* - [ Translate this page ] Zapopan. region: Jalisco | más info. 10. Pepsi *México*. Bebida *gaseosa* sabor cola. Secciones de música, cine, deportes, promociones y descargas. más info *...*


 
Yes, talking about the description of the product, people would be acquainted to "bebida gaseosa". I worked at a bottling factory in the past and there they would refer to the product as "bebida carbonatada", however, that wouldn't really ring a bell for most people. It is important to mention people would not ask for a "bebida gaseosa"

Making reference to the word "gaseoso(a)" as somebody mentioned before,  it can have a negative context meaning the person farts a lot.

Giorgio Lontano mentioned he knew he couldn't ask for "un agua" in Mexico? Well, I guess that depends on what you really wanted. If you ask for "un agua" then that wouldn't refer to a soda but a beverage made of water, fruit, and sugar with no CO2 in it.

Regards,


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Robbie168 said:


> Yes, talking about the description of the product, people would be acquainted to "bebida gaseosa". I worked at a bottling factory in the past and there they would refer to the product as "bebida carbonatada", however, that wouldn't really ring a bell for most people. It is important to mention people would not ask for a "bebida gaseosa"
> 
> Making reference to the word "gaseoso(a)" as somebody mentioned before, it can have a negative context meaning the person farts a lot.
> 
> Giorgio Lontano mentioned he knew he couldn't ask for "un agua" in Mexico? Well, I guess that depends on what you really wanted. If you ask for "un agua" then that wouldn't refer to a soda but a beverage made of water, fruit, and sugar with no CO2 in it.
> 
> Regards,


 

That's right. It's an "Agua fresca" isn't it? I knew that, but what I wanted was a soda, which we would call "un agua" here in GT. In other countries, if I ask for "un agua" I know that what I'll get is a bottle of water. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mexnightgoddess

Bueno aqui en  Texas (EE.UU) yo he oido, soda, bebidada, refresco, y tambien coca.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola a todos:

Parece que el tema se agotó, y debido a eso se ha desviado de la pregunta inicial, si Usted tiene un comentario que no se haya dicho anteriormente, puede escribir un mensaje privado con su respuesta a un moderador, para abrir el hilo e incluir su respuesta.

Además, existen más respuestas sobre este tema en este hilo:
*gaseosa, refresco, soda, bebida carbonatada?*, del foro Solo Español.

fsabroso
Moderador.


----------

